# Sears Craftsman Lathe, model# 351.277240. Brand new in 2003. Never Used.



## Steve0423 (Feb 3, 2017)

My father has a Sears Craftsman lathe, model# 351.277240 with the Craftsman stand and a set of 6 turning tools. The lathe is set up but has never actually been used to turn anything. It was a retirement gift he received in 2003 and he simply never used it. I realize that this is a discontinued model, and have read other posts related to this and lack of parts availability, etc. With all that said, I am trying to get some input as to what a reasonable value for this lathe with stand and tools would be. If you have any input on this, please let me know

Thank you. See attached pictures of the lathe and tools for more information.


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

I would buy it for $400.


----------



## OSU55 (Dec 14, 2012)

Might want to take the offer. Parts will be difficult to find, especially the drive. Not known to be a reliable piece of equipment.


----------



## Steve0423 (Feb 3, 2017)

> I would buy it for $400.
> 
> - mahdee


Ok, I will contact you offline and we can make arrangements. Thanks


----------



## Garmin (Feb 7, 2017)

That was my first lathe ,bought it new and learned to turn on it. I turned on it for many years and sold it a few years ago for $200. Obviously nothing like the DVR im turning on now, but it treated me well while i had it.


----------



## sasquatch1967 (Feb 24, 2019)

fyi, the model you have is for a planer. try looking up 351.217150


----------

